# How Often Do You Use Your DA



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

As title please and what is its main use, paint correction, applying glaze, wax etc
Thanks, just bought one and interested in its main uses
Happy New Year to all
Dave


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

well, using mine for:
compound
polish
glaze
wax


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Everything apart from waxing really:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

My DAS Pro has been worth its weight in gold. I prefer to apply waxes and sealants by hand though. Takes longer, but just feels right somehow. Scholl and Menzerna polishes and compounds are the danglies of the proverbial.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Not very, I've lent it to someone 6 months ago and haven't missed it


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

I used mine once about 3 years ago


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I used mine quite a bit last summer to practice with, next year three cars are getting polished


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Got my polisher in the spring so next spring I will give my car a full polish but I say at least once a year.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I used mine 7 times last year. Normally it would be used around 3 times a year. I only tend to use it when doing a full detail.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Twice a year for me , one for each of the cars :thumb:


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Not nearly enough considering what it cost and all the pads I've bought for it.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your input.
I suspect we are all in the same boat, buy these things and then never use them to their full potential......that's Life!!
Happy New Year to one and all.


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Few times a year, but I'm always reminded why i have it every time I use it. Definitely something worth having in the arsenal. Imo


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

Had mine since about May last year, did the Coupe with it, then the daily (Black Hole & black Hex logic), did Dads mudguard & tank on his TigerCub resto project, then my mates Coupe for the NEC in November.

Worth having though, planning full session on the daily this year when the weather gets better.


----------



## minnis (Apr 4, 2014)

I use mine for correction only. I've never really got on with it for applying waxes and so on, I always feel like I'm applying it too thinly. But then again, maybe applying by hand I put too much on! 

So mine gets used once a year per car.


----------



## dave311 (Feb 25, 2012)

Use mine for polishing waxing and applying glaze.


----------



## Floyd (Jan 1, 2015)

When i finally get my DA tomorrow I'll be using it quite a lot as we have a few cars in the family, and will be looking to do some friends and families cars as long as they are paying well ;-) 

Used my rotary about 3 times in a month before now to apply polish and to get those deep swirls out!

Once your hooked I cant put it down lol


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

What pads do people use for applying wax, and I'm guessing its on the lowest speed setting? Are there any pro's for using a DA for it or just because it's easier? 

I've always avoided it because once the pad is covered in wax it hardens and I don't like running it across the paint again.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

I use mine all the time from full paint correction to applying a glaze on my daily.

Well worth getting one, i find it alot easier to work with, and certainly less tiring than working by hand.

The only thing i dont use it for is to apply wax but everything else ill use it for


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Almost every day.
But er i do it as a living lol so maybe i dont count


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

so bad i don't live in UK folks 

as i see you can borrow for fellows (at your place, sure) for a correction job.

where i live almost nobody, except big detailing companies know what's a DA. and they do not share gear.


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Use mine for polishing glass , and correcting paint, polishing paint, applying glaze wax and sealent so I use mine quite a bit considering my old car had soft black paint and my new to me car is 20 years old and also has soft jap paint and the body work reflects that so I'm working though it slowly


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Summer I used mine on 4 cars doing full details so its paid for itself, during winter it doesn't really get used as detailing is really a hobby for me so I pick and choose the cars I do but come summer I'll be back at it and already have bookings


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I normally use mine with compounds, polishes and sometimes glazes. The rotary itself gets used fairly often but only a few times on an actual car - most of the time I use different test panels for practicing on.


----------

